# آلة حاسبة لا يستغني عنها مهندس التربة والصخور



## طارق البخاري (1 يناير 2015)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

http://www.soilvision.com/downloads/software/free/CalculatorVM_5.0.03.zip


----------



## fares619 (13 يناير 2015)

مشكوووور يا اخي​


----------



## عثمان خليل (28 ديسمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حضري وائل (6 أكتوبر 2022)

طارق البخاري قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> http://www.soilvision.com/downloads/software/free/CalculatorVM_5.0.03.zip


بارك الله فيك


----------

